# Ethnic gnosticism



## Blueridge Believer (May 7, 2019)

To the moderators, if this is in the wrong forum please move. Voddie has preached a message that needs to be heard in my opinion.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Pergamum (May 7, 2019)

Anything by Voddie needs to be heard!

Reactions: Like 1


----------

